# Sir Tony Steps up!



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

Well I just pulled into the driveway and the frickin house was gone! I sift through the rubble and find parts of a box with a note, lots of undamaged sticks and other paraphernalia.

I have taken two pictures of the great collection of sticks and the two cutters. He also included a special gift, a Marquette Golden Eagles flag signed by the world famous basketball coach Tom Crean.

It sounds from the note that his life has been crazy over the past several weeks including a new job, staring College and surgery. He goes on to apologize and wish me the best! 

He has gone way over the top with his end of the NSTIII. I know that some may still be a little jacked at him about the timing of things and the lack of communication but I am all good! 

Sam


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Way to step up SirTony!! Glad everything worked out, as it always seems to do!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

WOW........Enjoy and hope you get your house backup.....:r


----------



## chabber (Dec 21, 2005)

Well done....thats quite a bomb.....


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

That very cool. Great Job Sir Tony, what an awesome package!  I hope things settle down for you and everything is OK.

Enjoy the spoils!


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

I knew you would come threw Tony, nice job.


----------



## chuckojr (Jun 28, 2006)

That's great news. Glad everything turned out good for everyone involved.


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

tony... wherever you are - nice job stepping up.

a tom crean autograph !!!

your boy jimmy had you back all along.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Good deal, glad to see it.


Stacey


----------



## Bambamthehitman (Aug 27, 2006)

Those are some high explosives there Sir Tony! Of course not many people could deserve such an explosion as sam:gn


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Glad to hear he came through! Crean is a great coach. Enjoy!


:ms NCRM


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

WTG, Tony!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Ahhh harmony in the jungle...


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

Way to go Sir Tony.


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

WTG Tony!


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm just glad things are taken care of... could a few people help me get some RG back to Tony? took quite a hit before. If not thats ok, Just wondering


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

What a statement...Wow..good job bro. Redeeming thyself..


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

WTG Tony !

Thats the way to step up ! Nice job.


----------



## Sir Tony (Dec 18, 2005)

I am very sorry Sam and the rest of the jungle. I have made a apology post if anyone cares to read, http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=32190. I hope I can find my place here again. I hope you enjoy your side of the trade.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Little bump in the RG for Tony.. Way to go, and way to step up brother.
Scott


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

You did the right thing Bro. wTg!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Nice job!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

enjoy the smokes simp:w WTG tony:sl


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Sir Tony said:


> I am very sorry Sam and the rest of the jungle. I have made a apology post if anyone cares to read, http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=32190. I hope I can find my place here again. I hope you enjoy your side of the trade.


Seems like you more than made up for things ST. I hope all the rest in your life settles out as nicely as this has.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

King James said:


> I'm just glad things are taken care of... could a few people help me get some RG back to Tony? took quite a hit before. If not thats ok, Just wondering


No I absolutely cannot...regardless of him FINALLY stepping up....he still screwed up....why reward someone for finally coming through on something he should have done weeks ago...I understand if something made him late....but communication, communication, communication....I have yet to see someone NOT be understanding here if shit is goin on....he earned his rg drop, let him earn it back


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

PaulMac said:


> No I absolutely cannot...regardless of him FINALLY stepping up....he still screwed up....why reward someone for finally coming through on something he should have done weeks ago...I understand if something made him late....but communication, communication, communication....I have yet to see someone NOT be understanding here if shit is goin on....he earned his rg drop, let him earn it back


:tpd: 
I don't know Tony personally, he seems like a nice guy. But he lost RG becuase he ****ed up, to reward him now is just plain wrong. What kind of message does that send? I'm sure i'll get flamed for this viewpoint, but people need to take responsibility, and that includes accepting the consequences, of their actions. Rewarding someone for doing what they should of done in the first place without all of this confusion is just plain ****ed up :2 If that seems unforgiving to some, then so be it.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

ResIpsa said:


> :tpd:
> I don't know Tony personally, he seems like a nice guy. But he lost RG becuase he ****ed up, to reward him now is just plain wrong. What kind of message does that send? I'm sure i'll get flamed for this viewpoint, but people need to take responsibility, and that includes accepting the consequences, of their actions. Rewarding someone for doing what they should of done in the first place without all of this confusion is just plain ****ed up :2 If that seems unforgiving to some, then so be it.


Yeah I pretty disgusted that his RG is HIGHER now than when all this started
He screwed up....if he keeps his nose clean, the RG will come back...to give him more than he started with for screwing up? THATS Screwed up


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

PaulMac said:


> No I absolutely cannot...regardless of him FINALLY stepping up....he still screwed up....why reward someone for finally coming through on something he should have done weeks ago...I understand if something made him late....but communication, communication, communication....I have yet to see someone NOT be understanding here if shit is goin on....he earned his rg drop, let him earn it back





ResIpsa said:


> he lost RG becuase he ****ed up, to reward him now is just plain wrong. What kind of message does that send? I'm sure i'll get flamed for this viewpoint, but people need to take responsibility, and that includes accepting the consequences, of their actions. Rewarding someone for doing what they should of done in the first place without all of this confusion is just plain ****ed up If that seems unforgiving to some, then so be it


:tpd: :tpd: What is this, sympathy RG?


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

ResIpsa said:


> :tpd:
> I don't know Tony personally, he seems like a nice guy. But he lost RG becuase he ****ed up, to reward him now is just plain wrong. What kind of message does that send? I'm sure i'll get flamed for this viewpoint, but people need to take responsibility, and that includes accepting the consequences, of their actions. Rewarding someone for doing what they should of done in the first place without all of this confusion is just plain ****ed up :2 If that seems unforgiving to some, then so be it.


Vic, and Paul you will not see me flaming you here. Now, while I did not personally ding Tony for his lack of actions. I do not feel he should be rewarded like this because he finally came through with what he was supposed to do in the first place. No this is not right...


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

PaulMac said:


> Yeah I pretty disgusted that his RG is HIGHER now than when all this started
> He screwed up....if he keeps his nose clean, the RG will come back...to give him more than he started with for screwing up? THATS Screwed up


:tpd: 
so true... Unbanned & a RG boost isn't sending the right message :2


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

SDmate said:


> :tpd:
> so true... *Unbanned* & a RG boost isn't sending the right message :2


What the hell happened here? In a previous post we were told he was done for if not corrected in a certain amount of time!!!! Where did that lead?


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

PaulMac said:


> Yeah I pretty disgusted that his RG is HIGHER now than when all this started
> He screwed up....if he keeps his nose clean, the RG will come back...to give him more than he started with for screwing up? THATS Screwed up


well although I am his friend, I would have to agree here. Sorry Tony, but I'm sure even you know Paul is right.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> What the hell happened here. In a previous post we were told he was done for if not corrected in a certain amount of time!!!! Where did that lead?


he did, was banned for 30 days for not responding to PM's. was contacted by email during the beginning of the ban and I beleive was given until the end of the 30 day ban to correct things or it was permanent. I think that is how it went down, mods correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Sir Tony (Dec 18, 2005)

I do not want this kind of thing to happen. I did wrong and I should not be rewarded for what I did. I messed up and I should face the consequences, weather it be being banned or being ding. I should not have gained ring gauge form this situation. I am a really nice guy deep down inside (Ask the members that have herfed with me), I messed up, did the best I could to fix it, and would like to get back on track.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

King James said:


> he did, was banned for 30 days for not responding to PM's. was contacted by email during the beginning of the ban and I beleive was given until the end of the 30 day ban to correct things or it was permanent. I think that is how it went down, mods correct me if I'm wrong.


This is not possible. Lascivious posted on the 1st of this month. It is now the 10th and he is back posting with more RG. I am definatley interested in knowing why.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> This is not possible. Lascivious posted on the 1st of this month. It is now the 10th and he is back posting with more RG. I am definatley interested in knowing why.


PDS unbanned him because he took care of his business from the trade


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Sir Tony said:


> I do not want this kind of thing to happen. I did wrong and I should not be rewarded for what I did. I messed up and I should face the consequences, weather it be being banned or being ding. I should not have gained ring gauge form this situation. I am a really nice guy deep down inside, I messed up, did the best I could to fix it, and would like to get back on track.


And I wanna see you get back on track too Tony....my problem is more with the folks who gave ya RG...it sends the wrong message....I think you will learn from this, and hope you do....but people bumping yer RG to the heavens, does not send the right message....you could have killed this whole thing with one PM and that never happened....sometimes there is too MUCH niceness on CS....thankfully I don't think I have ever had that problem lol


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

Sir Tony said:


> I do not want this kind of thing to happen. I did wrong and I should not be rewarded for what I did. I messed up and I should face the consequences, weather it be being banned or being ding. I should not have gained ring gauge form this situation. I am a really nice guy deep down inside, I messed up, did the best I could to fix it, and would like to get back on track.


Lets put a fork in this one. I understand the integrity of the brotherhood and I think the good news is this situation lets people know if you screw-up you will be smacked. He has stepped up and made good with me and gave a public apology. He is also both a Steeler and PSU fan I gave him a bump and it most impacted me and I am all good. I do not want to ruffle any feathers and do not expect others to bump him but he is 18 and has taken the steps to correct the issue.

:sb


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Simplified said:


> Lets put a fork in this one. I understand the integrity of the brotherhood and I think the good news is this situation lets people know if you screw-up you will be smacked. He has stepped up and made good with me and gave a public apology. He is also both a Steeler and PSU fan I gave him a bump and it most impacted me and I am all good. I do not want to ruffle any feathers and do not expect others to bump him but he is 18 and has taken the steps to correct the issue.
> 
> :sb


so when yer work waits three months to pay you.....you will be ok if they do after 3 months and say sorry? And then you'll give em a 100 or so back for finally paying you? Thats what ya did when ya gave him RG back.
he did not take steps to correct the issue...he saved his ass from being banned at the last minute....saying otherwise just ignores what happened....sure he went over the top when he FINALLY sent yer cigars....he still screwed the pooch


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

It’s beyond me why anyone would even consider giving ring gauge at all. There are a lot more deserving gorillas at the moment. 
I think that if I was in Sir Tony’s shoes – I’d be ashamed to have more RG now than I started with . . . and would be asking PDS to remove it.
But that’s just me.


Ron


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

King James said:


> well although I am his friend, I would have to agree here. Sorry Tony, but I'm sure even you know Paul is right.


Then why would you ask people to bump his RG?


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Well, All this means is that no matter how bad you screw up - there are no consequences. :BS 

Might as well forget about negative ring guage - it don't mean nothing.


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

My butt itches!


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Then why would you ask people to bump his RG?


I meant to get a few back after being dinged quite a bit, because he did come through with an over-the-top package. I didn't mean to get back to where he was, much less exceed it.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

King James said:


> I meant to get a few back after being dinged quite a bit, because he did come through with an over-the-top package. I didn't mean to get back to where he was, much less exceed it.


RG has nothing to do with trades.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

j6ppc said:


> RG has nothing to do with trades.


not to be rude, but it also has nothing to do with getting more nanners or reaching a benchmark RG, but it gets passed around for that time and time again. People give RG for many reasons, there are alot of people in this board that deserve a heck of alot more than they have. All I meant by it is that he got dinged quite a bit, did come through and then some and is trying to get back to being on the good side of the jungle.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

King James said:


> I meant to get a few back after being dinged quite a bit, because he did come through with an over-the-top package. I didn't mean to get back to where he was, much less exceed it.


Why should he get any back at all? why do you feel this was appropriate? He didn't "come through" out of the goodness of his heart, he came through because he was facing a permanent ban. Sorry guys but this really gets under my skin. This doesn't just effect Sam (simplified), it effects everyone here. I'm all for forgiving Tony, I'm completely against rewarding him, cheering him on, congratulating him, or anything else that makes it look like he did some good deed here. He's just 18? Fantastic, he's old enough to realize that actions have consequences and to be man enough to accept them.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

ResIpsa said:


> Why should he get any back at all? why do you feel this was appropriate? He didn't "come through" out of the goodness of his heart, he came through because he was facing a permanent ban. Sorry guys but this really gets under my skin. This doesn't just effect Sam (simplified), it effects everyone here. I'm all for forgiving Tony, I'm completely against rewarding him, cheering him on, congratulating him, or anything else that makes it look like he did some good deed here. He's just 18? Fantastic, he's old enough to realize that actions have consequences and to be man enough to accept them.


well I don't know what to say, I was wrong to ask I guess? Although I suggested it, it wasn't me who got him to above and beyond what his RG was before this mess. I'm not sure what people think should be done and I'm going to bow out of this thread before I get people turning on me.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

good idea james. I think most voices have been heard, and its time for the MODS to deliberate.


----------



## Sir Tony (Dec 18, 2005)

I do not want this to escalate out of control. If the mods would please remove all of my gained RG from this event. I did not deserve any of it.

Thank you!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

mr.c said:


> its time for the MODS to deliberate.


In deliberation Joe.

Closed for now


----------

